# Smoked Venison Saurebraten



## cowgirl (Mar 22, 2009)

I made some venison sauerbraten using a hind roast from the doe I got this fall....



For the marinade, I used
1 cup of cider vinegar
1/2 cup of oil
1 cup of red wine
about 1 tsp of lemon juice
1 tsp of whole cloves
1/4 tsp of allspice
2 cloves of garlic, minced
1 tsp of cracked black pepper
1/2 tsp of kosher salt
2 TBS of brown sugar
and some sliced onion

I let this marinade for 2 days in the fridge.



Smoked with a bit of apple wood... and at a temperature of 275.




I pulled the roast off the smoker at an internal temperature of 145, wrapped in foil with the drippings and some beef broth. I let it rest for 30 minutes...




I made a sauce with the drippings and beef broth by bringing them to a boil and adding a bit of flour to thicken.

The venison saurebraten, rustic mashed potatoes .....grilled leeks with smoked cheese and bacon...






Thanks for checking out my venison sauerbraten Qview.


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 22, 2009)

Awesome, as always Cowgirl. Should not be long before I am putting out some memorable smokes. Started on the construction of my wood smoker last night. Hopefully, within 2 weeks, I'll have something to post.


----------



## bassman (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow, Jeanie!  You've done it again.  Wouldn't I love to be your neighbor?  That looks absolutely delicious.


----------



## supervman (Mar 22, 2009)

Outstanding. 
That really looks like a fine plate o chow.


----------



## pignit (Mar 22, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*





*The only way this could be any better is to get to taste it when you get it done.*


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you Meatman, Bassman, V and Dave!!

Looking forward to seeing your smoker Meatman!

Bassman, you are always welcome at my table...or campfire. :)

V...digging any pits this winter? lol

Dave, come on over, I'll save some for you next time.


----------



## wutang (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks great Cowgirl. Very nice.


----------



## grothe (Mar 23, 2009)

Great smoke Jeanie....looks delicious!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Wutang and Gene! 
 I've been going through a lot of deer meat lately. lol


----------



## liquorman (Apr 7, 2009)

Friend gave me some Venison steaks dont know what part of the deer they came from fairly thin maybe from a round .  I have never cooked venison before do you think they would come out ok in my smoker or should I just grill them??


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Fred they would be fine smoked. Venison is very lean. I like to use a marinade, mop or wrap in bacon at times. Also like to keep the meat pink in the middle. Venison is easy to overcook!

Lots of good recipes in the wild game section. Feel free to ask others here too.. :)


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 7, 2009)

Now that is some good looking grub. Nice job Cowgirl.


----------



## big game cook (Apr 16, 2009)

once again. looks outstanding. your venison pastrami recipe is great too. done that one twice now.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you Cajun and Big Game!
Big Game, I'm glad to hear that venison pastrami is working out for you. :)


----------



## rivet (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh. My. God. 

As always, you are the Queen! What a beautiful piece of venison you made, but those leeks really made me look really up close to the screen. Awesome!

Thanks for the pics, and know you are making people hungry across this great nation...even after dinner.


----------

